# PC Person desktop Computer



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's mine, didn't build it myself but had it built. You can see it here and posting it because I need a post to link to, signature isn't big enough to hold everything



Motherboard: ASUS X79 Rampage IV Extreme Quad Crossfire/Quad SLI SATA 3.0 USB LGA 2011

Processor: Intel I7 3930K 3.2Ghz 12MB LGA 2011

Processor Cooling: Thermaltake CLW0215 Water 2.0 Performer 120MM Liquid Cooling Kit

Video Card: EVGA Superclock GTX 670 4GB PCIE

Memory: four 8GB sticks of RAM (32GB total)

Power Supply: Cooler Master RS-A00-AMBA-J3 1000W

Operating System: Windows 7 Professional 64-bit

Hard Drive: WD 2TB Caviar Black Sata III 6.0GB/7200 RPM

Now some more things not all of which I'm exactly sure what they are, some are peripherals

352330 CFGX79

C Series

Azza Multimedia/Internet USB Keyboard

ASUS VS247H-P 24" Wide LED Black LCD Monitor 

AZZA Optical USB Gaming Mouse

Coolermaster Thermal Fusion 400 CPU Compound

Vigor Isurf II Hard Drive Cooling

Enermax UC-12EB 120MM Black Case Fan

Coolermaster HAF-X Full Tower Gaming Case No Power

Black LG 24X DVDRW

NZXT Internal USB 6 Port Expansion Module

System Box and Foam

Push and Pull

Sound Absorbing Foam on Side Top and Bottom Panels

Power Supply Gasket

Anti-Vibration Fan Mounts

Onboard 7.1 Sound

ASUS USB N13 802.11B/G/N USB 2.0 300 MBPS Wireless USB Adapter


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Do you have a problem or issue you need help with for this machine?


----------

